# '65 GTO Fender vs. '65 Tempest Fender



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

If this is an OLD question... forgive me ... but I am a newbie....
Redoing my '65. Purchased 2 fenders one has an I-6 emblem on it and the other is also a LeMan fender. My guy tells me these fenders are differnt from my original fenders especially around the wheel opening area. I have not seen the difference yet but will look this afternoon. 

What is the story of which fenders will fit a '65 GTO? Is the LeMans a direct fit except for emblem holes? Is the Custom totally useless to even "try"? I was so happy to find those two fenders at the time ..... now ....

Thanks for any and all help and comments .. best Abe - Concord, NC


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Should be the same fender............JB.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jerry64 said:


> Should be the same fender............JB.


 :agree

Yes, same fender except for emblem holes.. Are you starting to wonder about how good your bodyman is going to be, cause I am???? Les


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Must not have an interchange book.....  ......JB.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the only other difference would be the holes for the wheel well molding trim


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks to all ... hmmmm - When I stopped by, this is definitely a body line on the fenders on my car now, BUT not on the tempest fenders. It is horizontal to ground and part way up to the rear of the wheel. I will stop by and check again. 

Way back "when" (aaahhh) I had a brand new '65 ... I have a definite recollection of the Custom model having a chrome trim piece on the top of the fender running its length. But I keep forgetting I have a bad memory.  --

... thanks ..Abe .. Concord, NC


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

DAbraham said:


> I have a definite recollection of the Custom model having a chrome trim piece on the top of the fender running its length.  -- ... thanks ..Abe .. Concord, NC


That is correct but still the same fender if using a Custom fender would have to fill the trim holes also.. I can post a picture of Custom if you want to see one..Les


----------



## DAbraham (Apr 30, 2009)

I DO appreciate all the comments thank you ... I stopped by the car this morning and there is a definite difference .... the top of the Custom fender has a flat surface in the same location that the GTO has a point along the top of the fender. I took pix, but I have no cable with me to xfer them from the camera to here. We stripped down my original fenders and they are acutally quite good - pure thoughts and clean living  - one will need a part of a patch panel, but should be quite solid when completed. So I will probably be posting the other two fenders sometime in the future. I guess if I want to include PIX, I just inserte them into this note. 
Thanks for all the comments --

Abe - Concord, NC


----------



## gregthor (Oct 13, 2010)

I think your extra fenders sound like they are off a 66....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

One of my fenders on my 65 came from a Tempest. Other than the badge holes. I can find no difference.

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

gregthor said:


> I think your extra fenders sound like they are off a 66....


:agree
65 tempest lemans and gto are the exact same body panels the only difference between the cars is the different levels of options,trim,badges etc


----------

